# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Rochas vivas brasileiras no aquarismo e mais...

## Alex Correa

Rochas vivas brasileiras no aquarismo e mais... 

Rochas vivas demoram anos e anos para serem formadas e são constituídas em sua maioria de esqueletos de corais, hidrocorais e algas coralinas, dentre outras matérias originárias de diferentes tipos de organismos como protozoários com carapaça, hidrozoários coralinos, octocorais, esponjas e moluscos. No Brasil os recifes são basicamente formados por hidrocorais e algas, sendo que o papel dos corais duros nessa formação é normalmente em menor atividade. A formação dessas rochas nos recifes de corais são dependentes da quantidade de organismos calcificantes e de rapidez de crescimento desses organismos, variando assim de recife para recife. Locais onde existem organismos de crescimento acelerado irão produzir mais rochas vivas do que outros que apresentam crescimento retardado. Essa produção é responsável e diretamente ligada ao crescimento do recife. Corais duros brasileiros são notáveis pelo seu crescimento lento, ao contrário dos hidrocorais, que quando prevalecem tornam a formação dos recifes mais ativa. A qualidade da rocha é normalmente determinada pela quantidade de vida presente, porosidade e peso. Rochas vivas com bastante vida irão propiciar um sistema mais rico em todos os sentidos e com óbvias chances de melhor desenvolvimento pelas propriedades filtrantes e de fonte de energia, como alimento. As rochas de maior porosidade possibilitarão maior abrigo principalmente à bactérias aeróbias e anaeróbias para a filtragem do sistema e conseqüentemente necessitará de menos rochas para que esses objetivos sejam alcançados. Uma vez que as rochas são mais leves, apresentarão maior segurança em termos de possibilidades de acidentes (vidro do aquário) e facilitará no transporte, apesar do preço normalmente ser compensado no comércio. 

Rochas vivas do Pacífico são normalmente mais porosas do que as encontradas no Brasil e no Caribe, portanto necessitando mais ou menos da metade do peso em rochas para preencher o tanque. Além disso, por causa da porosidade, a nitrificação e mesmo desnitrificação nas rochas do Pacífico ocorrem bem mais avantajadamente do que nas rochas brasileiras ou caribenhas, que apresentam estrutura de formação normalmente mais sólidas. Quanto às brasileiras, as encontradas em Recife são normalmente preferidas do que as de Guarapari provavelmente pela aparência e também por causa da fama que essas têm de diluir slicato na água dos sistemas, o que provocaria explosões de algas indesejáveis. Essa tese ainda não foi provada, mas acredita-se que é apenas um mito. De fato existe a possibilidade de dissolução de silicato em sistemas em que areia de silica é utilizada como substrato de fundo, mas isso ocorrerá sobre certas circunstâncias, dependendo do meio em que está. Evitando material que contém silica o aquarista está tendo uma atitude prudente de qualquer forma. 

Uma das mais difíceis coisas que um aquarista pode enfrentar é o sentimento de culpa por manter tantos organismos em sistemas que com certeza pouco se aproxima das condições naturais de onde foram retirados. Tenho certeza de que muitos de nós procuramos respostas à perguntas que de vez em quando nos vem em mente tipo: Como seria o ambiente natural desse coral? Qual a profundidade em que foi coletado? Será que existiam mais exemplares idênticos à esse de onde esse foi retirado? Qual será o método de coleta que esse coral foi submetido? Como será que foi o transporte desse organismo? Será que as condições do meu tanque serão melhores do que as que a natureza ofereceria para esse organismo em particular? Será que seria melhor que ele corresse o processo natural de reprodução ao invés de estar aqui no meu tanque? Será que eu estou cometendo um erro quando mantenho esses organismos em casa, colaborando com o comércio desses lindos animais? Ect Essas perguntas que nos abalam são na maioria das vezes logo esquecidas para nosso próprio conforto, como aquaristas. O hobby já é tão amplo com relação à questões sérias em relação aos sistemas, por que nos martilizarmos com nossos dilemas ecologistas, não é mesmo? Bem, ultimamente venho tantando trazer aos brasileiros que essa maneira covarde de pensarmos não é a resposta e sim nos faz ser identificados como os destruidores dos reefs para alguns dos que defendem esse tipo de raciocínio. Isso acontece simplesmente porque a maioria de nós não têm argumentos sérios e cientes para justificar tais alterações que o hobby causa na natureza, que podem de certa forma serem considerados mínimas sim, mas que ainda são alterações no meio e que está sem dúvida crescendo à cada dia. 
Aquaristas de reef precisam estar cientes do que realmente acontece e quais serão as previsões para o futuro do hobby. Pensar positivo e termos idéias simples como por exemplo: aquarismo tem peso zero no meio ambiente é muito fácil, mas a realidade pode ser dura mais tarde quando nos vermos diante leis conservacionistas que irão proibir rochas vivas e corais nas lojas. Esse tema já está sendo discutido atualmente e promete mudanças sérias para um futuro próximo em relação à coletas de organismos e rochas no Pacífico, além de leis de importações e outros fatores. Isso poderá acontecer agora ou não, e dependerá de uma série de fatores como áreas disponíveis para coleta, quantidade de permissões para coleta, disponibilidade de rochas e corais nas áreas, preços/ impostos, etc. Isso pode levar muito tempo, como também pode levar apenas alguns anos. Logicamente o aquarismo não tem peso significante atualmente na destruição dos recifes brasileiros, mas é verdade afirmar que peso zero é simplesmente algo absurdo de admitirmos. 

Em 1986, foi publicado (Ciência Hoje, vol. 4, no 26) que os corais brasileiros já estavam sendo alvo de destruição não só por indústrias como por coletas para comércio da aquariofilia brasileira. Naquela época, ainda não haviam reef tanks no Brasil como existem hoje, mas já eram comercializados corais e hidrocorais mortos para o uso em aquários marinhos como decoração. Uma empresa tirava material calcáreo (vivo e morto!) no Espírito Santo, deixando rastros assombrosos. Foram encontradas duas colônias de Montastrea cavernosa de mais de 80 anos de idade na praia de Itaipava, jogadas na areia pelas dragas das empresas que ali atuavam. Além dessa empresa, obviamente existiam outras que prejudicavam os recifes de diferentes formas e em diferentes locais. 
No litoral do Rio, mais precisamente em Búzios, Cabo Frio e Arraial do Cabo, furgões lotados de corais, hidrocorais e anêmonas eram já exportados da natureza de maneira ignorante, para melhor descrever. A cena submarina era arrazadora! Parecia que um trator tinha passado no fundo do mar, devastando tudo. Pedaços de hidrocorais por todo canto, corais eram arrancados e nenhuma gorgônia sobrava nesses sites. Anêmonas como Condylactis gigantea, encontrada normalmente em quantidade relativamente grande no litoral de Arraial do Cabo estava já praticamente extinta ali, naquela época. E esse lugar era o mais povoado pela anêmona! No Espírito Santo a Homosticanthus duerdeni já estava rareando também! Em adição, o artigo dizia que com o esgotamento do oásis de cabo Frio e adjacências, os profissionais da devastação estavam se deslocando para o Espírito Santo e Sul da Bahia, onde estava na época o único parque nacional marinho. 
É essa cena que queremos deixar no nosso litoral? É isso que nós estamos planejando para nossos recifes? Será que ainda existem pessoas que acreditam que a retirada de organismos para a aquariofilia marinha moderna não altera os meios de onde esses lindos seres são originários? Ou será que deveríamos simplesmente fechar nossos olhos e seguir com as compras, uma vez que não somos nós que estamos retirando esse material do mar? 

Mas o que fazer? Nós aquaristas não temos culpa do comércio da aquariofilia estar retirando esses organismos dessa forma! Nós aquaristas estamos mais preoculpados em manter esses organismos em melhores condições até do que no ambiente natural deles! Nós dedicamos nosso tempo e investimos no melhor para podermos oferecer saúde e conforto à esses organismos! Não somos os vilões da estória! E as empresas que simplesmente arrazam com os reefs e ninguém faz nada? E a poluição que está sendo produzida constantemente por todos nós? Se pensarmos assim não viveremos e nunca iremos concordar em sermos civilizados, pois boa parte de nossos lixos vão para o mar. Isso é mesmo coisa de louco para se preoculpar!!! Realmente, mas a parte que podemos fazer está ligada ao hobby e deveria ser encarada com sabedoria e entendimento por nós. O amor à esses organismos é o suficiente para que nós os protejam de maneira conservacionista. O aquarista que ama o seu reef não pode ignorar o da natureza, pois o de casa veio do natural! Se você ama o recife, pelo menos assuma que existem possibilidades de perda total dos mesmos na natureza e que nós aquaristas poderemos estar fazendo parte dessa destruição direta ou indiretamente. Esse já será um ótimo começo de conversa! Dessa forma, trazendo sempre que pudermos o assunto à tona, tentando passar a idéia de conscientização para outros hobistas, iremos nos lembrar e até lutar contra tais desrespeitos pelos ambientes marinhos, como aquaristas que somos. Precisamos limpar nossa imagem e trazer vida ao cenário cinza o qual o comércio indiscriminado, tanto no passado como no presente e provavelmente no futuro, nos colocou como culpados! Muitos de nós não sabemos 1/3 do que realmente acontece nos recifes do mundo quando os tão almejados organismos dos recifes são coletados para servirem nossos caprichos de hobistas. Por favor tenham certeza de que sofro enquanto escrevo essas linhas e que por mais que eu ame meu hobby e não gostaria de deixá-lo, não posso deixar de publicar o que realmente acontece nos bastidores da aquariofilia marinha em muitos dos lugares. Isso não só diz respeito aos coletores, como também aos transportadores, revendedores, lojistas, etc. Mas essa é outra estória 

Precisamos nos preoculpar desde agora com relação à nossa conscientização para que na hora certa possamos argumentar de maneira correta e ciente. O assunto é mesmo complexo e muito difícil de se debater. Existem vários caminhos à seguir e que seriam muito mais seguros do que uma proibição por leis e patrulhamento (o que é mesmo difícil de ser administrado no Brasil) de coletas em nossos reefs e mesmo comércio de matéria calcárea para nossos aquários pelos orgãos competentes. Essas proibições poderiam trazer sérias conseqüências à nós mesmos, o que não seria nada bom. Algumas dessas conseqüências já foram debatidas anteriormente como por exemplo proibição total de importações de corais e rochas, assim como algumas das espécies de peixes para colocarmos em nossos aquários. Consciência é a palavra! Com uma grande quantidade dos aquaristas de reef conscientes, o comércio não explora os reefs e pouco será o prejuízo do hobby quando as leis vierem, o que não vai demorar para acontecer pelo jeito. Lembrem-se de que leis são sinônimo de dinheiro para alguns dos orgãos competentes,e pouco estarão ligadas somente à uma administração para estudos científicos em nosso país. 

Nos anos passados foram criados alguns ditados por aquaristas que procuram aliviar um pouco a culpa que nós sentimos em relação à manter sistemas naturais em casa. Alguns desses são: aquarismo tem peso zero no meio ambiente; a maior destruição nos recifes do mundo inteiro é causada por empresas e não pelo aquarismo; ecologistas procuram culpar os aquaristas porque somos o lado mais fraco; as empresas destruidoras gostam mesmo é quando nós aquaristas assumimos essa culpa. Todos esses e outros ditados começaram à serem publicados nos anos 90, com o assustador crescimento do hobby na Europa e principalmente nos EUA. Logicamente os ditados trazidos têm um fundamento, mas que infelizmente foi deturpado, mesmo por ignorância, digamos assim, dos aquaristas que começaram à usar esses como defesa dos que nos vinham perguntar sobre impacto ambiental. 

Mas porque eu estou entrando com esses dados aqui? Qual será meu objetivo? Porque eu estou contra tais ditados, se sou um hobista que se presta à ajudar e escrever artigos sobre aquariofilia marinha, além de promover o hobby no Brasil? Bem, minha visão sobre o assunto é levada mais à sério do que muitos dos que estão no ramo, creio eu. Tenho tido muitos anos de confronto comigo mesmo pensando principalmente em questões como essas e estive pesquisando um pouco à respeito. Acredito que opinião formada é que dignifica um ponto de vista e não simplesmente a captura de informações ou mesmo ditados, dos quais no exemplo iriam apenas dar-nos um conforto para continuarmos com nosso prazer no hobby. Minha dedicação ao hobby está ligada aos organismos e nunca somente ao aquário, esteticamente. O que me faz colocar um sistema favorável às vida são essas vidas. Todas as adaptações no sistema terão que obedecer à essas vidas e nunca deveríamos pensar o contrário. Aquaristas que compram um coral para depois notarem que as coisas não andam bem com aquele organismo porque não tinha condições de mantê-lo naquele sistema estão simplesmente ignorando o fato das exigências daquela espécie em particular, e isso deveria ser evitado ao máximo. Pesquisar antes de obter o exemplar é o mínimo que podemos e devemos fazer. Sendo os organismos o principal motivo para eu me prestar à escrever e participar da aquariofilia no Brasil, não posso deixar de tocar no tema conservação, que é certamente o mais discutido, mais vasto e mais importante em todos os aspéctos para nós aquaristas. Por incrível que pareça esse tema ainda é o mais acobertado e esquecido por todos. Conservação diz respeito diretamente com a preservação dos organismos que nós mantemos. Para que esses possam continuar sendo disponíveis precisamos saber que existe o risco deles desaparecerem, de uma maneira ou de outra. Precisamos estar cientes de que eles não estarão lá nos reefs para sempre se nos destinarmos somente à colhê-los, sem plantá-los. Isso é a base de raciocínio para qualquer coleta selvagem. Retirou não colocou, não dura muito mesmo! Por favor saibam disso, pois já é fato em muitos dos sites de coletas no Pacífico. Isso não está somente ligado à coleta para a aquariofilia marinha, mas sim à várias outras ramificações como por exemplo turismo, poluição de diferentes formas e mesmo pesca em demasia, em conjunto com essa coleta. Para falar a verdade, e para que tenhamos uma idéia clara do que pode ocorrer, 10 anos são suficientes para acabar praticamente por completo com uma área de quilômetros de recife que demoram milhares de anos para se formarem!! 

Será que o aquarista coletando irá alterar tanto assim o meio ambiente? Coleta feita por aquaristas não pode ser comparada por coletas feitas para o comércio simplesmente porque essas coletas não são feitas da mesma forma. Outras comparações poderiam ser feitas, como por exemplo entre o aquarista ignorante (que não sabe como coletar ou mesmo manter o organismo) e o comerciante experiente (que tem bastante percentagem de organismos sobreviventes), mas ainda assim precisamos lembrar das taxas de mortalidades nas lojas (o que é normal!) e mais, das mortalidades nos aquários dos aquaristas que comprariam esses organismos sem terem idéia de como mantê-los, o que não é pouco. Se formos mais para o começo da escada a maioria dos aquaristas está acostumada à ir nas lojas e ver uma percentagem de animais morrendo. Essa percentagem é ainda maior, e digamos assustadora, nos distribuidores. 

Existem vários pontos relacionados à coservação de reef quando estamos nos referindo à aquarismo atualmente. Os que acredito serem os mais importantes para nós aquaristas levarmos em consideração são: 

 Comércio de peixes e invertebrados impossíveis de serem mantidos por longos períodos de tempo em sistemas tradicionais caseiros. 
 Comércio de rochas vivas, corais (vivos ou mortos, mesmo que não sejam somente para aquariofilia, tendo peso paralelo no mercado) e hidrocorais brasileiros. 
 Responsabilidade dos aquaristas de mantença dos sistemas (esses sistemas não são simples e necessitam muita atenção por serem extremamante dependentes do aquarista, constantemente, além do fator financeiro, para manter aquele sistema em particular, oferecendo as exigências mínimas de manutenção e bem andamento do sistema e seus organismos). 
 A economia gerada pelo comércio do hobby, principalmente as lojas locais (que precisam ser incentivadas para que possamos continuar à receber o conforto para montarmos nossos aquários de acordo com as necessidades dos organismos). 
 Leis que determinam a importação e comercialização dos organismos no país. 


Irei agora trazer os pontos anteriormente citados para esclarecê-los de forma particular à evitar mal entendidos. Os pontos têm ligações com muitos outros e procurarei trazê-los na forma básica para que possamos entendê-los como hobistas que somos, fazendo o nosso papel: 

O primeiro é à respeito de organismos que realmente nem deveriam ser retirados do ambiente natural. O motivo é simplesmente porque esses não se adaptam aos cuidados em cativeiro de uma forma ou de outra. Invertebrados importados como por exemplo os chamados Carnation Corals (Dendronephthya spp.), os Orange Cup Corals (Tubastrea spp.), os Turret Coral (Dendrophyllia spp.), os Broccoli Corals (Nephthea spp.), os Flower Corals (Eusmillia spp.), Sea Pens (Cavernularia spp.; Virgularia spp.; ), Gorgônias não-fotossintéticas (Diodogorgia spp.; Swiftia spp.), os Anemone Mushroom Corals (Heliofungia actiniformis) não são tão fáceis de serem mantidos em cativeiro, logo deveriam ser evitados por muitos dos aquaristas, e deveriam estar numa lista especial somente disponível para aqueles que realmente tivessem já alguma experiência para tentar mantê-los. Os Flower Pots (Goniopora spp.), são os que realmente possuem taxa de sobrevivencia muito baixa em sistemas fechados por longos períodos de tempo e deveríam se abolidos do comércio. Dos peixes podemos citar os Hawaiian Cleaner Wrasses (Labroides phthirophagus), os Moorish Idols (Zanclus cornutus) como os que mais sofrem em cativeiro, assim como uma série de outros anjos, borboletas, cirurgiões, etc, que simplesmente são introduzidos em sistemas que não apresentam suficiente espaço ou mesmo que não é possível de oferecermos uma alimentaçào correta e sadia para o crescimento dos mesmos em nossos aquários, causando assim a morte do peixe sem salvação. Mas isso também é outra estória 
Em termos de organismos brasileiros, dos corais, a maioria não é bem sucedida em nossos sistemas fechados. Temos cerca de 18 corais duros em nosso litoral, sendo que 8 são endêmicos (somente encontrados no litoral brasileiro) e 4 hidrocorais. Das 9 gorgônias encontradas no Brasil, 5 são endêmicas. Por aí já dá para ver a importância científica e mesmo econômica que esse ecossistema representa para nosso país. Dos invertebrados que tenho ouvido pouco sucesso em cativeiro, durando somente algum tempo antes de começarem à definhar estão: os "Corais Cérebros" (acredito que sejam: Mussimilia braziliensis, M. hispida), o "Iemanjá" (Meandrina braziliensis), o "Cálice Esmeralda" (Scolymia welsii) e o "Cálice" (Mussimilia hartii), dentre outros mais (praticamente todos os corais), o hidrocoral Stylaster roseus, e as Gorgônias não-fotossintéticas, estão entre os que realmente não apresentam condições de mantimento em sistemas fechados por longos períodos de tempo. Dentre os que apresentam melhores condições estão: os Zoanthus spp., os Actinodiscus spp., os corais: Siderastrea stellata, alguns "favídeos" (acredito que eles se referem aos Montastrea cavernosa, Favia gravida e F. leptophylla), além dos "Corais de Fogo" (Millepora spp.). Pode ser que eu tenha me confundido com alguns dos nomes cima, pois os aquaristas brasileiros normalmente usam nomes usuais e quase nunca científicos para apontar as espécies que possuem. Além disso, existem variações de nomes em termos regionais, o que realmente dificulta muito uma identificação entre os próprios aquaristas. 

Existe uma dificuldade de mantimento dos corais duros brasileiros em cativeiro pelo simples fato desses não responderem positivamente às condições oferecidas em sistemas montados destinados à corais do Pacífico e outros ambientes que apresentam condições semelhantes, ou porque eles necessitam de nutrientes que não estão disponíveis à princípio. Isso determina que os que estiverem interessados em manter esses corais necessitarão aprender esses requisitos, afim de evitar perdas de organismos, sem necessidade, além de precisarem montar sistemas peculiares e destinados somente à organismos do mesmo meio ambiente, independente de serem todos brasileiros. Isso é alcançado com observações no meio ambiente natural, basicamente, além de outros aquários caseiros que têm apresentado sucesso no mantimenro deles. Fatores como temperatura, nutrientes dissolvidos, profundidade, iluminação e correnteza de água irão servir de base para tais estudos. Alimentação é importantíssima. Uma vez que esses organismos são mantidos por poucos períodos de tempo, deveríamos evitar a coleta dos mesmos, até que alguém capacitado e com recursos adequados consiga trazer exatamente as necessidades desses organismos, não significando que não possa ser feito por nós aquaristas! Dito isso, deveríamos evitar e pregar contra a comercialização dos mesmos de maneira consciente e respeitosa. É inacreditável que ainda existam lojistas trazendo esses organismos para o comércio aquarístico. O produto é vivo e devería ser respeitado por isso, como qualquer outro ser vivo à venda! Ao meu ver fazer algo como isso é crime imperdoável e de uma ignorância tremenda. Mesmo que o coral não morra na loja, irá provavelmente sofrer no aquário do aquarista e morrerá, portanto o lojista faz parte do processo, muitas das vezes consiente do que irá acontecer. Muitos dos aquaristas novatos entram no hobby comprando esses organismos pelo baixo preço, por não apresentarem taxas de importação e transpote. Com os preços favoráveis, pouco se dá importância se o organismo irá morrer logo ou não e quase sempre a culpa cai mesmo na inexperiência do aquarista, como algo normal. O organismos paga por isso! Nós como aquaristas devemos criticar esse ato e pregar contra esse abuso. Precisamos enfrentar o fato como aquaristas, fazendo e agindo corretamente de acordo com nosso papel, e não podemos comparar outras lástimas que ocorrem com os reefs brasileiros para tentarmos justificar tais acontecimentos. Dessa forma poderemos participar de movimentos contra tais empresas que destróem os recifes, sendo reconhecidos como amantes da natureza que somos, ou pelo menos deveríamos ser. 
Existem alguns corais brasileiros que têm sido mantidos por aquaristas e que com relativo desenvolvimento vem crescendo e até mostrando saúde em sistemas fechados, até mesmo com a presença de organismos vindos de outros lugares (importados). Essas observações e sistemas de montagem deveriam ser difundidos para que outros possam tentar reproduzí-las assim trazendo maiores chances no futuro para mantermos esses organismos em nossos aquários. A evolução do hobby e probabilidade de sucesso com tais organismos depende diretamente desses dados circulando entre nós. 
Os hidrocorais deveriam ser evitados no comércio quando em maneira excessiva. Hidrocorais têm um papel importantíssimo na natureza principalmente como formadores dos recifes e precisam fazer parte desse cenário em abundância. A taxa de coleta de hidrocorais brasileiros vem crescendo cada vez mais e sempre foi feita para propósitos de decoração, o que deveria ser abolido de imediato. Não há necessidade de coleta de hidrocorais vivos para aquários pois pelo crescimento apresentado podem ser facilmente doados por aquaristas para outros aquaristas como presente e estímulo à uma conscientização ecológica em forma de fragmentos. Esse ato de fragmentar de vez em quando os hidrocorais (e mesmo corais importados como Acropora spp., por exemplo) ajuda à manter áreas nos aquários para crescimento de outros organismos (que normalmente não apresentam tais taxas de crescimento) no aquário, assim como manter a espécie do hidrocoral viva entre os hobistas, sem nenhuma necessidade de coletas na natureza. 

Mas e sobre as rochas vivas Alex? 
Rochas vivas deveriam ser coletadas somente pelos hobistas para uso próprio. Isso iria acarretar numa seleção de indivíduos que teriam acesso à essas rochas, diminuindo o número de impacto na natureza. Vale a pena lembrar que rochas vivas, assim como corais, precisam de permissão para a coleta e deveria ser feita de acordo, à princípio. O comércio de rochas importadas seria então estimulado para que os recifes brasileiros pudessem estar sendo protejidos, pelo menos na nossa parte como hobistas. Leis novas não seriam necessárias e somente os aquaristas passam a idéia de maneira sensata. O que vejo é que daqui à um tempo, por causa do comércio, haverá a necessidade de leis que proibirão 100% coleta de rochas vivas no litoral brasileiro, como aconteceu na Florida e no Hawaii (EUA), por exemplo. Eu não posso ser contra essas leis, pois elas defendedem os recifes de uma destruição em massa de maneira desordenada, mas não quero que elas venham porque sei que isso irá ruim para os aquaristas e poderá ter efeitos colaterais no mercado aquarístico nacional, principalmente referente à importação e dificuldades no comércio de produtos, fazendo com que todos os aquaristas sofram mais ainda. O motivo das leis surgirem nos EUA foi por causa de coletas comerciais exploradoras. Se essas leis não existissem, hoje em dia praticamente TODOS os recifes desses estados americanos estariam comprometidos com o comércio mundial de rochas vivas para a aquariofilia no mundo todo. Logicamente, mesmo com essas leis, ainda existem provavelmente coletas ilegais, mas que nunca será comparada com a quantidade e incidência de quando não existia lei alguma. Importante lembrar que o surgimento das leis foram ligados às coletas de rochas feitas para o comércio da aquariofilia marinha, principalmente, com o crescimento e demanda desse mercado. Enquanto nesses estados americanos os recifes são protejidos por lei, e não é permitida a coleta para comercialização, os EUA sozinho atualmente importa cerca de 4 toneladas cúbicas de rochas vivas e corais duros só de Fiji por dia (Borneman, 1999; NCRI Conference)!! Isso já está causando polêmica por aqui e providências provavelmente virão surgir o mais rápido possível. A situação dos peixes ornamentais aqui no Hawaii não é menos lamentável! Nós aquaristas somos responsáveis pelo declínio de até 45 à 65% das espécies havaianas mais procuradas no mercado da aquariofilia marinha mundial: Koles (Ctenochaetus strigosus), Yellow (Zebrasoma flavescens) e Achilles (Acanthurus achilles) tangs, Moorish Idols (Zanclus cornutus), PottersAngels (Centropyge potteri) and Longnose Butterflyfish (Forcipiger flavissimus) (Borneman, 1999; NCRI Conference). Destacando o Zebrasoma flavescens, esse peixe é simplesmente o que é mais coletado em todo o estado havaiano, representando 75% de todos os animais coletados!!! O efeito do comércio aquarístico é facilmente notado. Em menos de 5 anos o impacto na população de peixes é tão grande, que em alguma áreas não se vê nenhum Yellow Tang. Aquaristas/ mergulhadores / fotógrafos marinhos/ biólogos locais comentam todos os dias a perda praticamente irreparável que a vazão desse mercado mundial está influenciando num ambiente natural tão único. Você já ouviu alguém falar em comer Yellow Tangs no jantar? A aquariofilia marinha é na íntegra a responsável por esses valores, meus caros. Ou melhor: nós aquaristas somos os responsáveis e isso é facilmente provado. No nosso caso, a fauna brasileira é muito peculiar e muitos dos peixes nacionais estão sendo mortos ao serem direcionados ao mercado aquarístico por serem impossíveis de serem mantidos em cativeiro principalmente pelas particularidades referentes à alimentação. 
Portanto uma conscientização agora é necessária e seria útil para que movimentos ecológicos futuros não se voltassem contra os nós aquaristas brasileiros. O exemplo de outros países nos mostram as possibilidades de desastres. A divulgação e conscientização desse tema deveria estar bem fixo para que pudessemos ser lembrados como tais. Ignorar essa parte seria o mesmo que assumir que somos coletores comerciantes somente (sustentando um comércio explorador, paralelo aos de outros destrutivos) e sustentamos as idéias ignorantes de muitos dos coletores/ comerciantes atuais no Brasil. Meu ponto de vista é crescimento de informação e divulgação de um programa sábio para mostrarmos que amamos os recifes de corais. Comerciantes deveriam estar de pronto para que isso viesse à trazer somente benefícios à todos nós. Pensando no futuro é que estaremos possibilitando nossos filhos à terem o prazer de continuarem a aproveitar esse hobby tão lindo. 

Como aquaristas, precisamos montar nossos sistemas de maneira séria, planejando tudo desde o começo. O ponto básico para iniciarmos um aquário contendo peixes e invertebrados está ligado à quais tipos de organismos serão mantidos. Uma seleção é feita para que não existam problemas com compatibilidade e os fatores físicos, químicos e biológicos para que alcancemos o objetivo deverão estar em prioridade nesse projeto. Todos nós sabemos que isso tudo não será doado ou achado, não é mesmo? Aí está um dos mais importantes fatos na montagem do sistema: dinheiro. Planejamento finaceiro não só para a montegem como também para a manutenção do aquário estará sendo um dos maiores e mais importante fatores de conservação, na cosciencia do hobista. Montando um sistema que irá ser mantido sem problemas irá evitar perdas desnecessárias de organismos, o que contribui com menos necessidades de coletas, o que é logicamente positivo para o eco-sistema e para o aquarista. Isso também não irá afetar o comerciante, pois o emprego do capital normalmente é aplicado em equipamentos ou melhoramentos no sistema, o que é normalmente almejado por todos os aquaristas mais cedo ou mais tarde de qualquer forma. Investimento então é mesmo necessário, juntamente com estudo e pesquisa do que o aquarista realmente quer reproduzir com o sistema que irá montar. 

O comércio local é um dos mais importantes aliados do aquarista. Devemos sempre ajudar e dar crédito às lojas locais. Infelizmente essa afirmação irá deixar muitos de vocês com ódio do Alex Correa, mas é a realidade. Sei que a maioria das lojas de aquários no Brasil atualmente não merecem mesmo crédito pela ignorância de seus donos e mesmo maudade para com os animais em suas baterias. Falta de investimentos e procuras para melhoras nas instalações das baterias, além de falta de higiêne vêm provando parte disso. Esse portanto é um dos mais difíceis aspéctos que eu trouxe aqui. O que isso significa? Basicamente falando, estou me referindo às lojas que não apresentam nenhuma informação e que oferecem condições muito pobres à esses organismos tão preciosos que comercializam. A solução para o fato pode partir dos próprios aquaristas, incentivando e participando juntamente com tais lojistas de conversas sinceras e amigas, trazendo documentos e discussões sadias à respeito do mantimento dos organismos. Os aquaristas então deveriam trabalhar constantemente nisso para que sua loja local venha à atingir mesmo que em longo prazo um nível de responsabilidade e instrução. Isso faz o hobby crescer! Esse crescimento poderá ser em termos de capital, mas à princípio o crescimento deve ser em relação à manipulação de organismos comercializados e o foco do aquarista deveria estar nisso. Conseqüências negativas do uso dessas informações pelo lojista de forma errada estará sendo feita desorientada na maioria das vezes e não trará benefícios ao mesmo, se vierem à acontecer. 
Disputa entre lojas em relação à informações irão acarretar em fracasso ou mesmo regressão do hobby no país? Não, disputas irão quase sempre fazer crecer o hobby porque elas irão na maioria das vezes procurar trazer mais conforto aos aquaristas. A falta de ajuda de hobistas e outros motivos é que explica muitos lugares ainda apresentarem lojas parecendo um galinheiro. Mesmo que o comerciante se esforçou loucamente para aprender no começo e conseguiu sucesso na vida, devido à uma vantagem sobre o outro (ex.: entender lingua inglesa), deveria tentar divulgar essas informações básicas para todos, como alguns já fazem, assim como os hobistas deveriam passar o máximo de informações à frente tanto para outros comerciantes, como para outros hobistas. Esses comerciantes que divulgam informações estão de parabéns!!! 
Uma boa iniciativa seria a união das lojas locais para que trocas de organismos e informaçõpes pudessem acontecer. Logicamente isso nunca acontecerá porque comércio é comércio e ponto final! Cada um na sua e Deus por todos, não é? Se uma loja se juntar com outra, provavelmente uma delas irá acabar por falir pois não existirá mesmo condições de evitar competição e isso não podemos mudar mesmo. Cadeias de lojas, abertas por um mesmo dono, seriam então as únicas que poderiam participar de tal intercâmbio, uma vez que na realidade são uma empresa só. Essas lojas são as que mais progridem e que mais fazem clientela, abrindo cada vez mais lojas e crescendo constantemente. Tudo isso é tecnica comercial e também precisa ser estudado para que dê certo. O comerciante que não tem base em estudos comerciais não pode ir pra frente mesmo e acaba por enfrentar constantes problemas diversos e simplesmente mantendo o negócio de maneira estável, sem evoluir. 

Mas voltando ao assunto de sustentar as lojas locais, como aquaristas, essa é a maior ajuda que damos à esses comerciantes e conseqüentemente ao hobby. Por que? Simplesmente porque quanto mais nós compramos, mais eles irão investir e precisar comprar para vender. Maiores serão os interesses de empresas locais e importadoras em fornecer produtos de qualidade e atuais para essas lojas. Com isso, cada vez mais os comerciantes poderão investir em suas lojas e maiores serão os números de produtos e animais à venda, conseqüentemente trazendo maiores possibilidades de crescimento para o hobby como abertura de produções nacionais, trazendo de preferência o preço dos mesmos para baixo. Compras pela internet deveriam ser estimuladas por hobistas para que os comerciantes as fizessem por eles e fizessem um preço razoável, para que os aquaristas preferissem comprar com os comerciantes locais. Esse tipo de incentivo ao comércio local ajuda a loja e propicia um conforto ao aquarista. Com esse tipo de comércio existirá provavelmente uma garantia maior de satisfação dos aquaristas. Por outro lado os comerciantes locais deveriam fazer promoções para aquaristas que comprassem por longos períodos de tempo ou grandes compras com ele, assim ajudando o cliente e naturalmente à manter o ritmo do negócio. Uma mão lava a outra. Com as revistas nacionais não acontece diferente. O estímulo de vendas dessas revistas acarreta em maior qualidade dos artigos publicados e maiores investimentos em termos de patrocínios (propagandas de produtos nacionais) que irão surgindo e isso é prova de desenvolvimento. 

Ok, agora vamos às leis determinantes da comercialização dos organismos. Ultimamente temos ouvido falar bastante na situação dos orgãos que mexem com essas leis e dos absurdos publicados à respeito. Como hobistas deveriamos estar cientes de que tais leis são feitas com intuito de preservar organismos de maneira séria e científica. O que acontece é o direcionamento dessas leis para o lado financeiro e corrupto, o que no Brasil já é mais do que normal, infelizmente. Quando falo em conscientização não estou de forma alguma nem pensando em orgãos e leis. Pelo contrário, penso numa forma de fazermos coletas por nós mesmos. Penso em organiszações de encontros de grupos para coletarmos juntos nossos organismos em determinado lugar, sabendo do que estamos fazendo. Penso em criar uma atmosfera de amizade entre hobistas e numa divulgação maior de informações e experiências entre nós, para que o aquarismo de reef no Brasil venha à florescer de maneira positiva. E principalmente penso em sermos reconhecidos um dia por essa união e aprendizado. Como aquaristas deveriamos estar a par das leis de coletas e saber onde podemos ou não coletar. Coletas feitas por hobistas de maneira consciente nunca irá afetar o reef como coletas comerciais fazem. Criação de clubes ou organizações de aquaristas poderiam ou não conseguir permissão de coleta dos orgãos competentes. Mesmo sem permissão, o que normalmente já acontece muito no nosso país, se feita de maneira consciente será mesmo muito melhor do que feita por comerciantes licensiados, sem dúvida nenhuma. Portanto, aqui deixo meu parecer de que o meu objetivo principal SEMPRE é de coleta de maneira CORRETA para com o meio ambiente, e sem excesso. Quero deixar claro: coleta ilegal feita por um indivíduo que vai alterar o meio ambiente para seu próprio uso é mil vezes mais aceitável do que aquela coleta feita por um comerciante licensiado que usa sua permissão para explorar de maneira ilegal, abusando dessa permissão e fugindo das regulamentações que essa permissão concedem ao mesmo! O que é coleta feita de forma conseciente? Vamos lá 

 Coletar rochas vivas somente para satisfazer as necessidades do aquário próprio. Muitas das vezes ocupar 1/3 da parte visual do aquário já é suficiente para que as demandas biológicas do sistema sejam auxiliadas pelas rochas vivas. Coletar essas rochas de maneira indiscriminada e destruindo o recife não é a maneira correta. Instruções ecológicas de mergulho deveriam ser estudadas como por exemplo evitar tocar nos corais e nos recife. O aquarista deve dar preferência à rochas vivas soltas e nunca usar marretas ou outros objetos para tentar obter um pedaço do reef. 

 Coletas de rochas vivas de ótima qualidade poderiam ser combinadas com outras de qualidade inferior. Como já trouxe anteriormente nesse artigo, a qualidade da rocha normalmente é dita pelo peso, porosidade e pela quantidade de organismos que habitam a mesma. A combinação de tais rochas poderia ser feita na forma de acrescentar as rochas mortas sob as vivas, assim evitando que a estética do sistema fosse afetada. Rochas calcáreas deveriam estar nesse plano e poderiam ser fabricadas ou mesmo naturais. Além disso, sustentação de materiais compatíveis com a água salgada poderiam ser usados no caso de estruturas de relevo recheadas. Assim, o aquaristas colocaria por exemplo materiais (plásticos ou PVC) de sustentação para suportar as rochas ao invés de usar um número absurdo de material calcáreo dos recifes de corais. Cuidados na escolha dessas rochas naturais são necessários para evitarmos introdução de materiais perigosos no sistema como por exemplo em rochas compostas por material interno contendo metais, por exemplo (ex.: uma rocha viva formada em uma área na presença de pescadores e/ou barcos apresenta grandes chances de terem anzóis ou pedaços de ferro dentro de sua estrutura). Outra alternativa inteligente para a substituição de rochas vivas seria o uso de esqueletos de corais achados na praia, que poderiam ser fundidos com cimento e curados antes de serem usados no sistema. Todos esses materias calcáreos deveriam ser introduzidos no sistema desde o início da montagem. 

 Coletas de corais deveriam ser feitas somente das espécies em que o aquarista tem absoluta certeza de que poderá prover as condições básicas para a saúde do animal em questão. Nunca colete um organismos que você sabe que é raro e que poderá padecer no sistema. Faça sempre quarentena e observe se o animal está se adaptando ao novo ambiente, ajudando o mesmo à suportar tais mudanças. Essa quarentena não deverá ser feita com organismos de outros lugares (importados ou não) para que, se for o caso, esse organismo possa voltar ao abiente natural de onde veio sem problemas. O aquário de quarentena deverá ser destinado exclusivamente aos organismos e de preferência com água e condições do ambiente natural, lentamente mudando às condições apresentadas no sistema principal em que serão colocados. Filtragem biológica poderá ser aplicada e para organismos dependentes de luz as mudanças da luz solar para a artificial poderia começar à ser oferecida durante o processo de aclimatação de quarentena, vindo a finalizar no sistema display. 

 Organismos que morrem, ou não se adaptam no sistema, deveriam ser colocados no mesmo lugar de onde vieram e não deveriam ser coletados até que o aquarista estudasse mais e conseguisse oferecer diferentes condições à tais. Mesmo que o animal morra, o esqueleto deve ser colocado na natureza para que uma interferência do aquarista não venha à afetar o sistema na formação do recife. Logicamente, como uma alternativa, esse esqueleto poderia fazer parte da estrutura do tanque, mas nunca descartado como lixo. O animal que for introduzido num sistema contendo organismos importados deverá ser esterelizado com cloro (esqueleto) e lavado com água doce corrente até não apresentar cheiro forte. O cloro irá matar qualquer organismo importado que poderia ser introduzido na natureza através dessa transição, e evitará que um possível desastre ecológico venha à ocorrer em águas brasileiras. Detalhes como esses devem ser encarados seriamente pelo aquarista consciente e não irão tomar muito tempo para serem efetuados. 

 Quando coletar corais ou Zoanthus evitem retirar a colônia inteira e/ou com material calcáreo (com excessão dos Corais de Pólipos Grandes como por exemplo Meandrina braziliensis, o chamado Pedra de Iemanjá, corais como esse deveriam ser coletados somente em condições de termos um número considerável de espécies por metros quadrados ). Essa atitude irá ajudar a espécie à se reproduzir de maneira à manter a espécie. Nunca tente partir um coral duro vivo pois infestação bacteriana provavelmente irá entrar em ação. Procure coletar colônias já quebradas por qualquer motivo, evitando assim ter que usar materiais como facas ou marretas. Corais duros quebrados são normalmente encontrados após ressacas ou acidentes físicos nos recifes. Até os Zoanthus podem ser cortados de pólipo em pólipo à serem plantados no aquário e dando maiores chances de alastramento às colônias, sem problemas. Dessa forma serão formados relevos mais naturais e a aparência do tanque será obviamente beneficiada. Veja sempre seu aquário à longo prazo e tenha o crescimento dos organismos como um investimento. Não esqueça de proporcionar espaço para esse crescimento. 

 Brazil tem cerca de 18 espécies de corais duros e cerca de 8 deles são endêmicos (não encontrados em outras partes do mundo!). Além disso temos cerca de 4 espécies de hidrocorais (corais-fogo) que são responsáveis pela maior parte da formação dos recifes (como rochas vivas), devido à rapidez de crescimento dos mesmos. Essas qualidades são muito peculiares e precisam ser respeitadas por todos nós humanos. Destruição dessas espécies seria uma vergonha e nós aquaristas deveríamos enfatizar e defender esses organismos de maneira à ensinar outros amigos à respeitar nossos recifes. Pensar que daqui à 100 anos ainda haverão essas espécies (o que provavelmente possa ser verdade para algumas das áreas do recifes do litoral brasileiro), mesmo se coletarmos hoje muitos exemplares, é totalmente ignorante. 

 Um aquarista consciente nunca coleta organismos para outro aquarista e sim tenta reproduzir esse organismo coletado por ele mesmo em cativeiro para destribuir aos seus amigos, divulgando a experiência e dando detalhes sobre as condições de sucesso para aquele organismo. 

 Nenhum material calcáreo (incluindo esqueletos ou rochas vivas) deveria ser coletado de maneira excessiva ou para outros aquaristas. Isso inclui também divulgação da coleta de organismos calcificados em qualquer tipo de mercado como sendo um absurdo e condenar esse tipo de admiração pelas formas lindas dos organismos mortos em questão. Coleta de corais duros e hidrocorais deveriam ser reduzidas ao máximo e novas alternativas deveriam ser sugeridas para substituí-los nesses mercados. 

 Se tivermos o mantimento de organismos nacionais como sendo uma parte especial do hobby, teremos o nosso ponto de vista em relação à coletas, feitas por aquaristas, mais respeitados e poderemos num futuro até que próximo sermos reconhecidos como pessoas especiais em relação à ecologia. O Brasil ainda necessitará de muitos anos para evoluir em todos os aspéctos relacionados ao aquarismo de reef, apesar de estarmos crescendo relativamente bem nos últimos anos. Nossos recifes ainda são vastos, mas isso não nos dá o direito de explorá-los de forma indiscriminada. 


E sobre as rochas feitas em casa? Como funciona? Como fazê-las? 

Rochas feitas em casa são normalmente fáceis de fazer e até algo divertido e instrutivo. Basicamente são construídas de material calcáreo (ex.: pedaços de corais e/ou cascalho de coral) e cimento. Uma instrução de como fazer tal rocha pode ser vista em: 

http://www.garf.org/MPegs/AragocreteArch.html 

Ok, e quem não pode coletar? O incentivo de pequenos grupos de 3 ou 4 aquaristas por vez seria interessante para planejar viagens e coletar alguns pequenos fragmentos de corais e hidrocorais soltos, zooanthus e mesmo pequenas rochas. É importante que esse número de material e organismos retirados do mar seja respeitado para que o processo de coleta não tenha um impacto no ecossistema natural local. Importações de rochas vivas seria outra alternativa e uma das medidas que os comerciantes deveriam tentar. O preço das rochas importadas logicamente seria mais alto, mas iria com certeza beneficiar os recifes brasileiros e os aquaristas deveriam concordar com tais iniciativas. Logicamente que os recifes de onde essas rochas se originam estão sendo mudados, mas o preço dessas rochas iriam estar sendo parte do controle do uso de material calcáreo em nossos aquários. Além disso, de forma prática, os aquaristas dariam maior valor à montagem do sistema uma vez que a dificuldade financeira estaria lá. Todo aquarista deveria ser orgulhoso de manter as rochas vivas brasileiras na natureza, enquanto que as importadas estivessem em seus sistemas. O que seria perigoso na importação de rochas vivas estaria relacionada à uma introdução de algum organismo predador ou algas nas águas brasileiras. Isso é importante e todos deveríam prevenir. Não posso deixar de mencionar que a fabricação das rochas vivas artificiais estariam como importante alternativa. 

Esse artigo foi escrito com muito carinho e para que os que o leiam venham à participar de questões sobre o lado sentimental do nosso hobby. Conservação faz parte desse lado e como já disse, acredito que todos nós pensamos pelo menos uma vez de como seria o hábitat natural daquele organismos que mais gostamos. O amor pelos organismos é que nos dá forças para tê-los próximos à nós em nossos aquários. Já é hora de acordarmos e encararmos conservação como parte principal em nossas vidas. Precisamos protejer o que amamos e dessa forma precisamos sempre procurar nos informar e divulgar o que aprendemos. Espero que todos leiam mais de uma vez esse artigo e que tenham paciência de entender minhas palavras para que essas não sejam usadas de maneira à enganá-los mais tarde. 

O que Deus nos deu para apreciarmos é o que ele quer que nós nos dediquemos com amor e respeito. 

Um grande abraço à todos, 
Alex Correa. 



Endereços relacionados na net e outros: 
Esses endereços foram selecionados com intuito de mostrar alguns debates registrados e que poderão auxiliar bastante ao leitor em relação à possíveis dúvidas relacionadas ao tema desse artigo, à desejar. Não é minha intenção em nenhuma forma de trazer aqui polêmicas negativamente nem agressões à nenhuma pessoa. 

 Fórum ReefCorner (português): 
Rochas marinhas e corais brasileiros. 
http://homepagetools.com/ultraboard/...age=2&Session= 

Coleta. 
http://homepagetools.com/ultraboard/...age=2&Session= 

 Fórum Revista @qua (português): 

Rochas vivas e corais brasileiros. 
http://www.aqua.brz.net/forum/foto/messages2/9539.html 

Sobre corais duros nacionais.. 
http://www.aqua.brz.net/forum/foto/messages2/9575.html 

Ainda sobre Rochas Vivas e Corais Brasileiros ! 
http://www.aqua.brz.net/forum/foto/messages2/9596.html 

Carta de John Veron 
http://www.aqua.brz.net/forum/foto/messages2/9623.html 

Começou.... 
http://www.aqua.brz.net/forum/foto/messages2/9637.html 

Ambientalismo e prática ambiental 
http://www.aqua.brz.net/forum/foto/messages2/9655.html 

Contra quem ? Contra o quê ? 
http://www.aqua.brz.net/forum/foto/messages2/9703.html 

 #Reefs (inglês): 
http://www.reefsuk.org/ncri_conference.htm 

 Aquarium Frontiers On Line (inglês): 
http://members.home.net/kevdone/AF/E..._Aquarist.html 

 Revista Aquarius (português): 
http://www.aquariusmagazine.com/ 

 Loja Ecoanimal (português): 
http://www.ecoanimal.com.br/ 

 Revista Aquarium (português): 
Editora Magazine Ltda. 
Tel/Fax: (021) 667-5894 
Caixa Postal 77177  Nova Iguaçu  RJ  CEP: 26001-970 
j.aqua@terra.com.br 
Diretor: Juarez Rapôso da Câmara. 

Sobre o autor: 
Nascido em 1971 e fascinado por aquários desde seus 6 anos de idade, só pôde ter seu primeiro aos 10. Alex mantém aquários marinhos desde 1993. Hoje trabalha voluntariamente no Waikiki Aquarium, Honolulu, Hawaii, e desde 1995 vem ajudandando à manter 7 sistemas, sendo 5 deles reef tanks. Escreve artigos para a revista Aquarius, de Portugal; Aquarium, no Brasil e tem poucas publicações na França. É consultor da página da loja Ecoanimal e participa de chats e fórums de vez em quando. 
alexlani@gte.net 

"O mais fascinante no hobby é a diferença que cada sistema apresenta em particular. A união e a troca de informações entre aquaristas e profissionais do ramo são os principais motivos do crescimento do hobby na Europa e E.U.A. nos últimos anos. O Brasil precisa lembrar sempre disso." 

© Copyright 2000 Alex Correa. 



OBSERVAÇÃO IMPORTANTE: 

Quase todos os links inseridos no artigo já não estão em funcionamento atualmente. O motivo de ainda constarem no mesmo é somente para não modificar o original publicado. Não há intenção de nenhuma natureza de promover ou criticar os sites relacionados. Foram através das discussões sobre o tema nos links que vieram a necessidade do artigo à pedido de muitos. 

Aloha, 
Alex Correa.

----------

